# A Few Pics.. finally



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

After going through several dubs over the past few years (GLI's, Passats, etc) and trading in my Passat 3.6 4Motion for a new Eos 2.0T, I've finally been able to get around to start "personalizing" it. I'm actually enjoying it now that the New England weather is starting to improve. I'm falling in love with this car.... very, very quickly.








So, without further delay, a few pics....
The "troubled" Passat 3.6 4Motion I traded....








The wifey and I decided to take a trip out to NH's beautiful, yet small, seacoast area...
















I decided to swap out the 16" stockers for some 17" Audi Tocattas...








But I didn't really liked the way they looked, so I sold them and got a set of new 18" RS4 reps (thanks to a friend of mine named Wil!)








Rear shot.... yes, suspension is on the way








More pics as the progress continues..
Thanks all!










_Modified by GLIGuyNH at 10:01 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Beautiful car.*

Nice. Personally, I'm a fan of both the Tocatta and the RS4.
(I think the Tocatta is one of the best VAG wheels ever!)


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Beautiful car. (liquid stereo)*

Yea, I was surprised to find that they were somewhat rare!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

what wa wrong with your Passat?


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*

Several electrical issues with the ECM and the cooling fans on the car. VW put me into a new Passat 3.6 4mo, but the second one started having issues almost immediately as well.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

..and you still bought anothr VW?  just curious, what made you decide n an EOS after that decision....


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_..and you still bought anothr VW? just curious, what made you decide n an EOS after that decision....

I'm hopelessly addicted to VW... although the experience with the Passat almost had me leaving the brand for good.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (GLIGuyNH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuyNH* »_
I'm hopelessly addicted to VW... although the experience with the Passat almost had me leaving the brand for good.

The first step is admitting you have a problem... Although I somehow doubt the people here can be regarded as a support group for VW additcts trying to kick the habit








I have a problem but I don't want a cure








BTW My addiction
2007 VW 3.2L EOS
1995 VW Carbio
1994 VW Cabrio (Repurchased by VW)
1990 VW Corrado G60 (Returned)
1989 Audi 80 1.8 (Company Car - What can I say? they made me get a 4 Door)
1988 VW Golf GTI 3 Door 16V (Company Car - Those were the days)
1986 VW Golf GTi 5 Door 8V (Sold)
1984 VW Golf GTi 5 Door 8V (Write-off







)
1982 VW Golf GLx 5 Speed
1980 VW Golf GL 4 Speed
1979 VW Derby 1.1L
1977 VW Derby 1.0L (Write Off







)
May be a bit hazy on the exact model years for the Pre 1986 stuff...



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:14 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Very nice Mark!
I'm only 27, but here's my list so far, present to past:
2007 Eos
2007 Passat 3.6 4Motion
2007 Passat 3.6 4Motion (replaced by VW)
2006 Passat 2.0T (wife's ride, still have but looking at a Mini Cooper)
2006 GLI 2.0T
2004.5 GLI 1.8T
2003 GLI VR6
2002 Passat W8 4Motion
2000 Jetta GLX VR6
The car I miss the most out of all of them? The 2004.5 GLI 1.8T


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIGuyNH)*

You guys are good!
My storied past
2006 EOS!
2005-1994...trucks... work...
1990 Corrado 
1998 GTI
1984 Golf GL
...
Parents=)
1982 Bus
1972? Gia
1668 Bus
I'm BACK!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_You guys are good!
1990 Corrado 
...
1668 Bus
I'm BACK!























Hey, Greg, another 1990 Corrado... 
I still miss my red 'rado G60, I poke my nose into the Corrado forum every so often just for fun...
That 1668 Bus must be one the really early horse-drawn models









_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:15 PM 4-3-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:15 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

regarding some of you VW vets, what has been your experience regarding VW's reputation for making unreliable cars...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

Of all the above, and before those my father had assorted Passats and a VW-K70) none were unreliable. I actually also ahd a 1994 Cabrio which was unreliable and was swapped for the 1995 cabrio without any problem at the end of the first year ( And that was a first model year vehicle, so as you can tell it didn't put me off)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_regarding some of you VW vets, what has been your experience regarding VW's reputation for making unreliable cars...

Its been my obersvation that the ownership of a car has more to do with reliability than the car itself. If you park in a warm dry garage, you car is going to be more reliable than the same car parked outside exposed to the elements. If you operate your car in an abusive manner, its going to be less reliable than one that's respected. If you spend time, money, and effort to maintain your car properly, it will be more reliable than one oned by a lazy tightwad that refuses to take an interest and spend the money.

Look at the 2006 JD Power initial quality study. With the exception of Land Rover, ALL bands are within 1 defect of each other. In other words, #1 Porsche averages .91 defects per car and #37 Isuzu averages 1.91 defects per car. The difference between Toyota which everyone thinks is so great, and Chevrolet which everyone likes to slam for being a GM product averages to be a difference of 0.18 defects per car....that's a teeny tiny difference in initial quality. Friends, reliability is all about the owner. I've never had an unreliable car, and I've had several GM cars.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:22 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Oops. 1968 Bus... (boy we are off topic! sorry). Not horse drawn... but we did haul railroad ties in it (got stuck in mud! thought we'd make $$ selling them).


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Hmmmm ...... VW is at the wrong end of the list.
Kevin


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Its been my obersvation that the ownership of a car has more to do with reliability than the car itself. If you park in a warm dry garage, you car is going to be more reliable than the same car parked outside exposed to the elements. If you operate your car in an abusive manner, its going to be less reliable than one that's respected. If you spend time, money, and effort to maintain your car properly, it will be more reliable than one oned by a lazy tightwad that refuses to take an interest and spend the money.

Look at the 2006 JD Power initial quality study. With the exception of Land Rover, ALL bands are within 1 defect of each other. In other words, #1 Porsche averages .91 defects per car and #37 Isuzu averages 1.91 defects per car. The difference between Toyota which everyone thinks is so great, and Chevrolet which everyone likes to slam for being a GM product averages to be a difference of 0.18 defects per car....that's a teeny tiny difference in initial quality. Friends, reliability is all about the owner. I've never had an unreliable car, and I've had several GM cars.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:22 PM 4-4-2007_

Wolf, this is independent of user maintenance. Reliability ISN"T just about the owner. yes modern cars are marvels of simplicity as far as maintenance, but folks hee have talked about electrical and computer issues with VW. Furthermore its the service at the dealership thats the other factor, and their ability to diagnose problems that ae outside of maintenance. There, too, VW has a poor score. When the CEO of a company acknowledges the problem to the point where theya re staking their career on a promise, thn I;d say reliability has been an issue. I maintain all of my cars so maintenance isn;t an issue for me. 

I was looking moreso for a response from the multiple VW owners here as far as whyt he swapped out cars and the mileage on it.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

In large part I agree with you but I don't think its about the owner. Remember, these numbers are * initial quality * numbers. Ie. defects from the factory.
Both of my new VWs have had the industry average in terms of problems from the factory. This had nothing to do with me but instead it was a busted radio, improperly installed belt shroud, etc.
All in all, cars are very reliable today. 

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Its been my obersvation that the ownership of a car has more to do with reliability than the car itself. If you park in a warm dry garage, you car is going to be more reliable than the same car parked outside exposed to the elements. If you operate your car in an abusive manner, its going to be less reliable than one that's respected. If you spend time, money, and effort to maintain your car properly, it will be more reliable than one oned by a lazy tightwad that refuses to take an interest and spend the money.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:22 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (GLIGuyNH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuyNH* »_
I'm hopelessly addicted to VW... 

Me too... meet number six:








Wheels look familiar? Yeah, I thought so... although I'm thinking of selling them and going with stock 17" GTI wheels instead.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*One defect already found*

Trunk closes/locks less than 2 seconds after its released.

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_








]


----------



## PutingVW (Aug 12, 2006)

the RS rims look nice on it, but i think the rims you had on the passat would look pretty nice too!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (PutingVW)*









nice looking car









thanks for the wheels


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Thanks for the kind words Jean, I LOVE your car as well, that color is gorgeous! 
It was great meeting you on Friday.. why is your car not in the picture as well?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (GLIGuyNH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuyNH* »_Thanks for the kind words Jean, I LOVE your car as well, that color is gorgeous! 
It was great meeting you on Friday.. *why is your car not in the picture as well? *










double shots are in the NJ weather report








you my friend get closeups in your pic thread--couldn't see the mirrors from far away---i'm getting old ya know.
http://blufiles.storage.msn.com/x1pdXMbD-RMMPykC2sm4EO0P****k4ZYx2lpkhqwIDFO08cow1HBXV1qve5MPkNt43pu88n6hoCxd4Z_FLPrQQElMicxknO6noOBwffMf2HqilBuZxyTFuQzQ


----------

